# Differences, Pro's & Cons Between 1066 and 1086



## Live Oak

Need some info. from you Red Power guys on which machne is best choice. I am not set on these two particular models but they are right in the range I am looking at. 

I am looking a machines in this size and hp range and am trying to get an idea as to which models would be the best to go with as far as weak and strong points, design problems, and reliability. 

The tractor will be used primarily to brush cut a large acreage of neglected pasture land and some duty pulling logs and trees out. 

There is a 1066 down the road from me that a neighboring farmer owns who has not started it in at least the 2 years I have been driving by it. I am told that it runs good. I was looking for a used machine in as good a condition as I can find. 

I have been looking at other models such as the 1206, 1256, 1026, etc. I probably don't need this large of a tractor but it seems like the prices for the larger machines are much less than the 686, 784, 986, etc. 

Sure would appreciate any advice, recommendations, and comments from experience in this area. I have a small John Deere 4410 35 hp. CUT for finish mowing and small areas. I need a good machine for running a large rotary cutter and heavier tasks. Plus I wouldn't mind the idea of doing some restoration work to polish up a diamond in the rough. Thanks.


----------



## Fordfarm

How big of "hog" do you plan on running? I run a 5' on my 8N and it runs it better than my IH 460 (50 HP) did! Your JD should run a 7 footer. After you get the first cut done, your gonna be using the JD for the rest ain't ya? 

Most any of the 06 models of IH were good machines, but were made for open spaces and plowing. If you want it for playing.....I mean restoring...... then the 1066 would be great! It will work for what you want to do and be a good project. If you get to big, then you won't be happy with it, either! If you are gonna be messing with trees, get one that is low to the ground, and get a ROPS. A wide front end is a MUST for loader work.


----------



## Archdean

Randy your in the right corner, but I'm not the best second to give advice as these models are much newer than I am !! I can provide some sources for your learning curve!!

1. http://ironsearch.com/IRONSearch/content.aspx

2. http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractors.cgi?m=international

3. http://www.construction-equipment-savvy.com/tractor-blue-book.html

J-in-ga as well as fordfarm and Lamar and GWill might be a great source of info!!

jump in you guys and help turn a Green Weenie into a Big RED One!!

The best of luck!!


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *How big of "hog" do you plan on running? I run a 5' on my 8N and it runs it better than my IH 460 (50 HP) did! Your JD should run a 7 footer. After you get the first cut done, your gonna be using the JD for the rest ain't ya?
> 
> Most any of the 06 models of IH were good machines, but were made for open spaces and plowing. If you want it for playing.....I mean restoring...... then the 1066 would be great! It will work for what you want to do and be a good project. If you get to big, then you won't be happy with it, either! If you are gonna be messing with trees, get one that is low to the ground, and get a ROPS. A wide front end is a MUST for loader work. *


No way in this world my 4410 could even lift a 7 ft. cutter much less turn one and cut. It is only about 28 pto hp. I want to run a 8 to 10 ft. Heavy Duty rotary cutter. As I mentioned above, I probably need something like a 786,766, or 784 but they cost as much or more than the higher hp. tractors. Not much size difference between them. I will be maintaining the pastures around the house with the MMM on the 4410 once I get them cleared but I have several hundred acres of other pastures that are in much worse shape that need eventually be cut and cleaned up. Also have a several hundred acres of cut over forest land that will need some cleaning up. May also be moving round bales from time to time as well. I found a real nice looking 1256 with a 2350 FEL on Tractor House 

International 1256 

but I still want to look around and see what I can find locally and for less money. Seems to be in real nice shape. I still need to talk to the owner down the road to see what he wants for his 1066 provided he is willing to sell it. I like the 1086's as they came with a ROPS or reinforced cab. The 1066 has to be retro-fitted.


----------



## johndeere

The biggest pro and con between a 1066 and 1086 depends on if there cabed tractors.The 1086 has a nice cab and the 1066 did not.However most 1066's came without one and most 1086's did.

The next differance was the 1066 has the shifter on the colume and the 1086 has it on a side console on the opposite side the left side.Sort of hard to get use to.Both were a little hard to get in gear at times.But you can add a Slick Shifter to a 1086 to make it a bit smoother.They both have the popular Tourqe Amplifier.

The 1086 has a little more HP but not a big differance.


----------



## Live Oak

I like the idea of a cab but I am concerned that it may make the summer heat even worse. I was thinking that an air conditioning system that old would not be in working order or not be very reliable.


----------



## Archdean

Jd sounds like he knows what he's talking about !! I apologize Nick for not putting you on my list of knowledgeable International folks!! Please expand your post on the different models as I want to learn also!!

Dean


----------



## johndeere

The Air works good when they work.But yes they can konk out and turn the cab into a green house.The 86 series cab is one of the worst ever desighned for getting in and out of also.We have that type cab on a 3788 2+2 4 wheel drive.The door opens forward and getting in puts your body next to the rear tire.Messy on a muddy day.

I know of a few 1066's around here that have around 10000 hours on them.They just will not die.The 56 series IH line not sure if all but some had a German deisl and they were a very reliable engine also.I forget the history of the German engine.But thats what the old timers called them?

Another classic now was the 806 and about equal to a JD4020 as far as capibility.We have a 706.The hardest starting diesl I was ever around.You have to use the glow plug on the hottest day in August.But it will start.

The nicest tractor of this time and size is a 4020JD but one thats 10 years older then a 1086 will bring more money.Around here a nice one goes for $14'000 and thats about 5000 more then they cost new.Amazing how that works


----------



## John-in-Ga

I’m glad my friend from Oklahoma has such high regards for my tractor savvy, but I’m perfectly willing to defer to johndeere on this one, as all I know about the tractors being ask about - to paraphrase another gentleman from Oklahoma (who was also known to run his mouth a lot) “all I know about International Harvester is what I’ve read on the internet.” It is only to keep from disappointing my friend from Oklahoma that I add my 2 cents worth.

Yes, the prices of the larger tractors are cheaper in compassion to the smaller ones. But let’s be realistic about how this comparison is made. We are comparing the used price to the price new and yes most definitely the smaller tractors keep more of their value. They are cheaper to repair, easier to haul, and can get into closer spaces including a shed where they are to be stored. All this makes them more desirable for us “Sundowners” (the term used to describe us old retired would be farmers), keeping the used price higher for the smaller tractors.

I’ll offer this just in an effort to aid in to the thought process when considering the purchase of a tractor for use in the operation that I understand Chief is running; the 1066 & 1086 are pretty hefty tractors, range from 80 to over 100 hp, are anywhere from about 20 to 30 years old and will have an asking price of $15,000 and up (just a guess) for one in good shape. International Harvester dealers are getting scarcer than hen’s teeth in my area. You might want to check for availability of parts in your area before purchasing a tractor of this make and vintage. 


Given what the tractor is going to use for and the money you are about to spend for a rather large older tractor, my suggestion is to consider something like a new 5400 John Deere, even a new (wash my mouth out with soap) Kubota  equal in size the 5400. If my price guessing is anywhere near “in the ball park”, you will spend about the same money but get a much more reliable tractor that will not be the drain on your bank account that maintaining an older tractor would be. Plus a tractor that will be easier to crank on a cold Tennessee morning.


----------



## Live Oak

John, I hear what you are saying and I thought the same thing until I had to be resusitated from sticker shock at the Deere dealer. I will have to add that not all the Deere machines were wildly out of reach expensive. IF I were to buy new and that is highly unlikely, I think I would go with the Kioti DK65 or the Deere 6403 or 6603. The Deere 6003 series machines seem to be a very close approximation to the old 4020 series tractors. They has a special offer on right now. $27,990 for a new 6403. 

I am trying to keep my price range down below $6,500 and so far I have found a few 1086's in that price range. I am also talking to a guy in MO who has a 1256 for $3,500. I figure to have to put a fair amount of elbow grease and some parts into it sooner or later but I think I would still be money far ahead. Most farmers I know and others around the country that have been at it for awhile seem to be using Red or Green. The Deere 4020's and follow ons were the first machines I looked at but the prices are just too high compared to Red. If I were a real farmer, I would probably looking at this a bit different. Just trying to keep my costs down as everything on the ranch has to pay for itself, plus this might make an interesting restore challenge for me later on.


----------



## Fordfarm

Sorry, I mis-read your post! I thought you were saying your Deere had 45 HP! I need new glasses!


----------



## Live Oak

Nick, how do you like the 706 aside from the hard starting? I have look at an 806 but it was really in bad shape and the owner had warmed it up prior to my arriving which I did not like. The basis tractor seems like a good design. These came with the 361 German diesel which I hear are very reliable as you mentioned but also have been told VERY expensive to overhaul and get parts for. Another expensive issue on all of the Red tractors is the torque amplifier. I am told these are VERY expensive to repair as well. What has been your experience with the TA's? I am hearing prices like $3,000 to $4,000 to replace.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Sorry, I mis-read your post! I thought you were saying your Deere had 45 HP! I need new glasses! *


No Galen, my 4410 is a little fella compared to any ag tractor. :tractorsm It might compare to International 384 or 364. This looking at larger ag tractors is a learning experience for me too. It is one thing to have an idea of the specs. but the guys who farm with them know which machines are the money makers and which are the trouble makers and money takers.


----------



## Fordfarm

Those TA's can be expensive to replace. Unless you are digging or plowing, though, you shouldn't need it.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Those TA's can be expensive to replace. Unless you are digging or plowing, though, you shouldn't need it. *


I was told you can run without it but that many times the planetary gear set in the TA looses needle bearings or other small parts that can get into the main transmission and wreak havoc if not taken care of.


----------



## johndeere

The TA is something to be concerned about.However we have never had a proplem.However were new to the 3788 2+2 we have had it a few years and it gets very low hours use is has around 4000 hours.

The 706 is a very light duty use tractor for us it is used mainly as a stationary tractor.It runs a 72 ft 10'' Westfield swing around auger and just very light work.Pulling a double hitch tandem hay rake set up and we use it to spray fence lines and road sides using a 3 point mounted sprayer.We had the injector pump rebuilt last summer.Thats about the only thing we had any problem with.The 706 has a light wide front end under it and small spindles.Never had a problem but they are light duty.I was always afraid to mow road ditches with it for this reason.Not sure if it could take the strain of running up and down into banks and the strain we put on a front end doing this.

Seems there use to be more TA failures and rearend and transmission failures with IH back when there was a lot of Malboard in furrow plowing being done.Im not sure if it has a connection?But a hard pulling condition with a tractor running in a 8 to 11 inch furrow all day seemed to be hard on tractors never running level putting more strain on one side.You just do not seem to here about those type problems like you use to.I do see adds for used 86 series for example saying things like Needs TA or New TA.But if it checks out I would not be concerned about a failure for your uses. I would avoid one needing TA work however.


----------



## tbarbee

Chief,
Today is my first day on the forum so I hope I'm not too late. I worked at an IHC dealership in the 1970's when both of these tractors were very prevalent. Yes, some of the cab differences and shifter differences to stand apart but the truth is that the 1066 is a much more dependable tractor than the 1086. 86 series tractors were notorious for transmission and differential failures.

A good measuring stick for this would be to look at tractor pulling in the 70's and 80's. 66 series tractors were very popular and dependable.

For my money, I would go with the 1066.


----------



## Live Oak

tbarbee, no indeed you are not too late to this discussion. Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way! It is always good to get feedback from the guys who worked on these machines. I am still keeping an eye out for a 1066 or sister machine. I kinda came to the same conclusion you mention talking with some of the area farmers. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cowpoke

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Nick, how do you like the 706 aside from the hard starting? I have look at an 806 but it was really in bad shape and the owner had warmed it up prior to my arriving which I did not like. The basis tractor seems like a good design. These came with the 361 German diesel which I hear are very reliable as you mentioned but also have been told VERY expensive to overhaul and get parts for. Another expensive issue on all of the Red tractors is the torque amplifier. I am told these are VERY expensive to repair as well. What has been your experience with the TA's? I am hearing prices like $3,000 to $4,000 to replace. *


Chief,

The 361 is not one of the german diesels to my knowledge. It is a very good motor. One of the unique things about it is that it was made without removable sleeves. 

The german diesels were the 310 in some of the 706's and the 756's and the 407 in the 856's.

We have a 706 gas and a 756 diesel at home. When not abused the torques will last a long time. The problem seems to be abuse of them.... constant shifting and slow shifting of them.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome back to Tractor Forum Cowpoke! Great to see you posting again. Thanks for the IH info. and getting us set straight on a few things.


----------



## cowpoke

I got the e-mails here recently that the forum was up and running again and finally got a little time to come and look around again.

I am glad things are going here again.... and I am very fond of the IH family of tractors


----------



## Live Oak

Tim,

We are proud to have you as a contributor and can use all the help and knowledge our members have to offer. Not many of us have a lot of experience with IH tractors (at least speaking for myself  ) . The combined knowledge of all our members put into play is what makes this a great website. You would be do us a great favor and contribution by helping us out with your knowledge and experience in this area. Please post on! :thumbsup:


----------



## kandkfarms

i just bought a international 1086 and was wondeing what size diss with cutipacor would be recomended for it to pull plus chisel plow size and was wondering if it would pull a 5 shank v ripper


----------



## tbarbee

You could pull a 5-shank v ripper with a 1086 as long as you don't put it in the ground. 1086 was a nicer looking replacement for the 1066 but it, along with the entire line of 86 series tractors, was plagued with drive train flaws.


----------



## unclenicknack

I looking for an IH that size, and that's what lead me to this site. If u comb thru the Tractor House site u'll see 96 tractors of the IH 1086 model. That seems odd if they were a good tractor.


----------

